# Hit and Run driver!!



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My 13 year old nephew was crossing a zebra crossing last night at around about 5pm. It was in our own town of Billericay just outside a small parade of shops. Whilst he was crossing, a car stopped to let him go but this particular car didn't wait for him to cross the road before reaching the other side and consequently run him over! The car didn't stop and drove off!!!

My nephew fell to the ground but the other driver on the other side who patiently and kindly waited for him was a Audi TT driver. This driver got out for a few seconds and asked my nephew if he was OK and to wait for him. The driver got back in his TT and turned around and chased after this vehicle which had an irish number plate which had run my nephew over. Sadly my nephew didn't hang about and got escorted straight home from one of the ladies who works at one of the little shops.

If anybody who is a member on this forum with a TT who saw this accident would you be so kind to IM me!

My nephew has a broken collar bone a bruised face and is very shaken. My sister and brother in law are both very upset too.

Thanks

Abi


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

That's really terrible!!

How can they hit a little boy and leave it there?

I hope you find this person and that your nephew recovers quickly.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks Nick


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear your awful news Abi.

Let's hope the bastard is caught.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Abi,

Sorry to hear that news - it beggars belief what some people can do.

Although I would have liked to say it was me in the TT, I was still holed up at work in Basildon until 19:15 

Any idea what car it was with the Irish plates - I can always keep a look out around my area.

Hope your nephew recovers quickly.

Moley


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Hope he gets well soon - see us TT drivers are nice people.

I saw a moped go under a bus on Tuesday in Knightsbridge - one of those things where you wish you could help but can't :'(

No CC tvs in the local shops?

Dave


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Abi,

Any further news. Hope your nephew is recovering.

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks for your concerns guys but no news sadly.

The police have some details and we believe it may have been a german number plate which was a people carrier.

The kind TT driver was in a black TT and my nephew described him as 'older' and very caring.

My nephew is still shocked and is wearing a sling and very much in pain being the collar bone that he has broken, but also is trying to put it down to experience at this age and is trying to be in happy spirits.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Moley if you know Billericay it was the B1007 and the crossing was outside the shop Alldays!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for the update Abi. I think I know the place.

I was thinking that the new Irish plates look very similar to German plates.

Anyway, although I'd be described as "older" and hopefully "very caring", it was a nice effort of that TT driver to try and catch the bar steward.

Moley


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This is absolutely aweful Abi :'(
All the very best to your family and, especially, your nephew :-*

I feel with the little lad: many years ago a speeding driver went through a red traffic light at a pedestrian crossing and very, very, very narrowly missed my lads (10 and 8 at the time) and myself. All three of us were pretty shaken to say the very least. It was a Merc driver who went in persuit of that ***t but we never heard anything.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear this danielle. And, once again thank you for your concern.

It does make you very vigilant. I'm even finding myself being extra cautious when approaching crossings and the like.

I have an exceptional bond with my nephew, we are very very close, as I am to my sister. It almost feels like one of my own this has happened to. And if I am honest I feel upset and outraged that a driver drove off at such a speed without looking in the rear mirror to see what happened. My sister and brother in law have no witnesses and not a leg to stand on and a son with serious injuries.

Both my sons are still very young (5 and 2) and already I am teaching them the green cross code but sometimes this is just not enough.

Sometimes drivers need to be reminded again about the high way code along with some patience and allowing time for their journey. Maybe accidents wouldn't happen like what happened to my nephew if more people on the roads allowed more time and weren't in such a hurry to get to places.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

It does bring into question the type of people that are out there. No amount of legislation, training or reduced speed limits is going to resolve the fact that there are simply too many people on our roads without the necessary driving skills, but perhaps more importantly, the social skills necessary to interact in a positive way within society. The people in charge of the vehicle in question would no doubt be the first ones to complain if their offspring were injured in a similar manner. 

I hope your nephew recovers satisfactorily and isn't unduly marked by the experience.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> but perhaps more importantly, the social skills necessary to interact in a positive way within society.


I think you hit the nail on the head, ag!!!
People in cars don't seem to see themselves as an integral part of society: they are, sort of, in their own wold/environment when driving a car.
It is about time that speed limits were inforced in residetial areas and IMHO lowered to 20mph as is the case in most countries on the continent.

Abi, let us know how your little nephew is getting on, please.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

We still have no news of this driver  or any witnesses


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Abi,

I guess you have tried the obvious: ask if there are any CCTVs around?

Keep trying. And ask your nephew to tell you everything again: he will need to talk about his expereince anyway.
Perhaps something will transpire.
I hope the culprits will be found!!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Abi
Thats really awful. I hope that your nephew recovers quickily and that he is the type of lad that can turn his dreadful experience into a story of triumph, courage, bravery and eventually humour, and that he will be amazing his open mouthed mates with the tale for years to come.

I just can't beleive how anyone can look back after doing something as dreadful as that and decide to drive off, thats just disgusting and worsens the whole dreadful experience for you and your family 10 fold.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What is more annoying is the fact no other drivers stopped, there is no CCTV and the police really can't do anything until a witness comes forward.

The man in his Black TT was kind enough to stop but we don't know the outcome. He clearly hasn't been to the police to report it otherwise the police possibly would have told my sister that it may have been reported. But then again he may have not wanted to get involved with the police hence why I have done this thread. All my sister would like to do was thank the TT driver and ask him if he could remember the number plate of the vehicle that hit my little nephew.

I guess we will never get to the bottom of why the driver drove off and we suspect it wasn't intentional hitting my nephew and just sheer accident, however it is illegal to do what that driver did and we had no choice other than to report it because of the outcome of my nephew breaking his collar bone and injuries.


----------

